# A must read story of why we train our dogs.



## Scott W (May 19, 2008)

A scary story that took place today that reminds me why we train our dogs. 

Story Here

WOW I am so happy and thankful Rusty's such a good listener!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for that excellent reminder, it's times like that when it's most important.


----------

